
When Covid-19 becomes a chronic illness - helsinkiandrew
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/08/22/when-covid-19-becomes-a-chronic-illness
======
helsinkiandrew
Some interesting statistics:

"Between a third and a half of those infected do not notice any symptoms. In
those who do become unwell symptoms usually clear within two to three weeks
with just home rest. In Europe only around 3-4% of those who become infected
are admitted to hospital."

"..that as many as 60,000 people in Britain have long-term symptoms.." \-
about 1.5% of those infected

